# Software > Linux >  hostap 0.2.4 και netgear MA311

## ncksm

Ξέρει κανείς να υπάρχει κάποιο patch για hostap 0.2.4 για να έχω έλεγχο του tx power στην Netgear MA311?

----------


## andreas

Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει ακομα  ::

----------


## ncksm

Κρίμα. Thanks anyway...

----------


## andreas

Βαλε την stable για την οποια υπαρχει  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6142&start=0

Μην βιάζεστε...

----------


## andreas

Ναι, το εχω διαβασει αλλα στο τελος της συζητησης δεν βγαινει καποιο αποτελεσμα  :: 

Ο Acinonyx, οταν ειχαμε μιλησει, μου ειπε πει οτι δεν εχει μεταφερθει ακομα και περιμενει μια καινουργια stable εκδοση για να το μεταφερει

----------


## jimis

Βγαίνει ότι αν θες μόνο ρύθμιση ισχύος σχεδόν σωστή βάλε στο driver/modules/hostap_config.h:

#define RAW_TXPOWER_SETTING

----------


## Acinonyx

Το θέμα είναι να κρατάει τις ρυθμίσεις το Firmware γιατί το 1.7.4 τις χάνει όταν αλλάζεις mode, rate κλπ. και γυρίζει αυτόματα το txpwer στο auto.

----------


## ncksm

Έκανα το παρακάτω πείραμα σε 1.7.4 και 1.8.0.

iwconfig wlan0 txpower 20
iwconfig wlan0 και βλέπω trpower 20

iwconfig wlan0 txpower 0
iwconfig wlan0 και βλέπω trpower 0

iwconfig mode managed
iwconfig wlan0 και βλέπω trpower 0

iwconfig wlan0 txpower 20
iwconfig wlan0 και βλέπω trpower 20


iwconfig mode managed
iwconfig wlan0 και βλέπω trpower 20

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν χάνει τελικά τη ρύθμιση?

(hostap 0.2.5 σε Gentoo)

----------


## jimis

Δεν ξέρω, μάλλον είναι συγκεκριμένες οι συνθήκες που χάνονται οι ρυθμίσεις. 

Πάντως να αναφέρω ότι κι εγώ με hostap 0.2.5 και secondary firmware 1.8.3 δεν τις χάνω. 

Δημήτρης

----------


## andreas

Μηπως τις δειχνει σωστες & αλλα ουστιαστικα τις χανει? (εκπεμπει οτι θελει)

----------


## jimis

Ανδρέα, λες αυτό να γίνεται; Και αν ναι σε ποια τιμή default πάνε οι ρυθμίσεις όταν χάνονται; Πάντως όχι 20 dbm αφού εμένα η ρύθμιση είναι στάνταρ 10 dbm και ρυθμίζοντάς το στα 20 βλέπω διαφορά στο ap του Άποικου. 

Acinonyx αυτό εννοείς όταν λες χάνονται οι ρυθμίσεις; 

Δημήτρης

----------


## andreas

καλυτερα να μας πει ο Acinonyx  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

επειδη με μπερδεψατε συστηστε μου μια εκδοση του hostap για κατι δοκιμες που θελω να κανω μιας και δεν ξερω τι ειναι πιο αξιοπιστο απολες..

----------


## jimis

Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί τη σίγουρη λύση  :: : 
hostap 0.1.3 με powerfix του Acinonyx, primary firmware 1.1.4, secondary firmware 1.7.4-Achille (14 κανάλια). 

Δημήτρης

----------


## DVD_GR

ευχαριστω....το pc ομως δεν θελει...τα φτυσε...χιονιζει στην οθονη οταν ανοιγει....οποτε δοκιμες παπαλα....και εχει κ ενσωματωμενη καρτα γραφικων...
οιμε οιμε..  ::   ::

----------


## ncksm

> Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί τη σίγουρη λύση : 
> hostap 0.1.3 με powerfix του Acinonyx, primary firmware 1.1.4, secondary firmware 1.7.4-Achille (14 κανάλια). 
> 
> Δημήτρης


Δημήτρη μπορείς να μου δώσεις link για το secondary firmware 1.7.4-Achille (14 κανάλια)?

----------


## Nickibanez

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jimis
> 
> Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί τη σίγουρη λύση : 
> hostap 0.1.3 με powerfix του Acinonyx, primary firmware 1.1.4, secondary firmware 1.7.4-Achille (14 κανάλια). 
> 
> Δημήτρης
> 
> 
> Δημήτρη μπορείς να μου δώσεις link για το secondary firmware 1.7.4-Achille (14 κανάλια)?


http://www.awmn.gr/pub/firmware/14%20ch ... ism2.5.hex

δες και αυτό
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2524

----------


## ncksm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ncksm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jimis
> 
> ...


Got it. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ShadowCaster

Παιδιά δεν βλέπεται την ένταση της κάρτας με iwconfig wlan0 αυτό που φένεται εκεί είναι ένα string απλά δεν σημάνει τίποτα. Για να δεις την ισχύ (πραγματικά) πρέπει να δεις τη τιμή έχει ένας συγκεκριμένος καταχωρητής. (δεν τον θυμάμαι και είναι πολλύ πρωί για να ψάχνω  ::  ).

----------


## ncksm

> Παιδιά δεν βλέπεται την ένταση της κάρτας με iwconfig wlan0 αυτό που φένεται εκεί είναι ένα string απλά δεν σημάνει τίποτα. Για να δεις την ισχύ (πραγματικά) πρέπει να δεις τη τιμή έχει ένας συγκεκριμένος καταχωρητής. (δεν τον θυμάμαι και είναι πολλύ πρωί για να ψάχνω  ).


hostap_diag -a wlan0 |grep CR58 για να δεις την εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ
hostap_diag -a wlan0 |grep CR31 για να δεις τί ρύθμιση έχεις κάνει.

----------


## ShadowCaster

Ο ncksm ελλάλησε και ας είναι 9:30....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Λιγο περιεργα τα πραγματα εδω:



```
skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan0 |grep CR58
CR58 (TX Power Measurement): -46
    TX PWR det Register semaphore (CR58 updated since last read)
skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan1 |grep CR58
CR58 (TX Power Measurement): 0
    TX PWR det Register semaphore (CR58 updated since last read)
skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan2 |grep CR58
CR58 (TX Power Measurement): -40
    TX PWR det Register semaphore (CR58 updated since last read)
```

και 
wlan0: 5db
wlan1: 3db
wlan2: 3db
Πως ειναι δυνατον να εχω βαλει ιδια db (wlan1 & wlan2) και να δειχνει αλλη τιμη? Ειναι ιδιες καρτες με ιδιο firmware!

----------


## DVD_GR

κατι οδηγει ισως στην μη σταθεροτητα της ισχυος?
τι μη ρωτατε εμενα...
acinonyx?

----------


## ncksm

> Ο ncksm ελλάλησε και ας είναι 9:30....


Άστα να πάνε... αυτός έχει λαλήσει προ καιρού  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Έκανα το παρακάτω πείραμα σε 1.7.4 και 1.8.0. 
> 
> iwconfig wlan0 txpower 20 
> iwconfig wlan0 και βλέπω trpower 20 
> 
> iwconfig wlan0 txpower 0 
> iwconfig wlan0 και βλέπω trpower 0 
> 
> iwconfig mode managed 
> ...





> Παιδιά δεν βλέπεται την ένταση της κάρτας με iwconfig wlan0 αυτό που φένεται εκεί είναι ένα string απλά δεν σημάνει τίποτα. Για να δεις την ισχύ (πραγματικά) πρέπει να δεις τη τιμή έχει ένας συγκεκριμένος καταχωρητής. (δεν τον θυμάμαι και είναι πολλύ πρωί για να ψάχνω ).


Αυτό που εμφανίζεται από το iwconfig είναι αυτό που πιστεύει ο driver ότι ισχύει. Η πραγματικές ρυθμίσεις υπάρχουν μόνο στους configuration register του baseband proccessor και αυτες διαβάζουμε με την εντολή hostap_diag -a wlan0 | grep CR31 .

Ο CR31 περιέχει μια 8bit τιμή απο 0 έως 255 που ρυθμίζει την εξασθένηση στην εξοδο της κάρτας. Η διαβάθμιση είναι λίγο περίεργη και αυτό γιατί στην πραγματικότητα αυτός ο καταχωρητης είναι προσημασμένος ενώ εμφανίζεται σαν μη προσημασμενος. Συγκεκριμένα, η μικρότερη τιμή για έναν προσημασμένο 8bitο είναι το -128 ενώ η μέγιστη το 127 που αντιστοιχούν σε 128 και 127 αν τον χειριστούμε ως μη προσημασμένο όπως κάνει το hostap. Μέγιστη ρύθμιση ισχύος έχουμε όταν η εξασθένηση είναι ελάχιστη και ελάχιση ισχύ όταν η εξασθένηση ειναι μέγιστη.

Ο CR58 παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον γιατί υποτίθεται ότι εμφανίζει τις μετρήσεις ενός wattόμετρο στην έξοδοο της κάρτας. Πράγματι φαίνεται να λειτουργεί κάπως έτσι με μόνο μειονέκτημα ότι δεν μπορεί να μετρήσει ή να εμφανίσει πολύ μικρες τιμές ισχύος.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο driver δεν ενημερώνεται όταν υπάρξει κάποια αλλαγή στους καταχωρητές CR31. O hostap driver υποθέτει πάντα ότι η ρυθμιση που έχει γίνει μέσα από αυτόν διατηρέιται στon CR31 οπότε δεν τον διαβάζει ποτέ αλλα χρησιμοποιεί τις δικές του μεταβλητές για να δει σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκονται. Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει γιατί υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου ο CR31 άλλάζει χωρίς να δωθεί συγκεκριμένη εντολή από τον driver. Μία από αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι να γίνει reset στην κάρτα. Hardware reset γίνεται απο την ιδια την κάρτα αν παρουσιαστεί κάποιο σφάλμα ενώ soft reset απο τον driver όταν αλλάξουν κάποιες παράμετροι π.χ. το rate, το mode, αν γίνει reassociation σε managed mode κλπ. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δυστυχώς το f/w δεν φροντίζει να κρατήσει την ρύθμιση ισχύος κάπου ώστε να την επαναφέρει όταν τελειώσει το reset. Ούτε ο driver το κάνει αυτό χωρίς το patch.




> Ανδρέα, λες αυτό να γίνεται; Και αν ναι σε ποια τιμή default πάνε οι ρυθμίσεις όταν χάνονται; Πάντως όχι 20 dbm αφού εμένα η ρύθμιση είναι στάνταρ 10 dbm και ρυθμίζοντάς το στα 20 βλέπω διαφορά στο ap του Άποικου. 
> 
> Acinonyx αυτό εννοείς όταν λες χάνονται οι ρυθμίσεις; 
> 
> Δημήτρης


Ναι αυτόματα πάνε στο default το οποίο είναι το (ψευδο-)auto. Αυτό είναι 14-17dbm αν δεν κάνω λάθος.




> Λιγο περιεργα τα πραγματα εδω:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan0 |grep CR58
> CR58 (TX Power Measurement): -46
>     TX PWR det Register semaphore (CR58 updated since last read)
> skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan1 |grep CR58
> ...


Δώσε μας και τα CR31...

Προφανώς έχεις πέσει στην περίπτωση auto. Γιατί όμως; Δεν έχεις το patchαρισμένο 0.1.3?

Υπάρχει κάποιος να κάνει το πείραμα με το 1.8.0 και το hostap_diag να δούμε αν και αυτό "χάνει" τις ρυθμίσεις;

----------


## ysam

Ναι εγώ το έχω αλλά με 0.1.3.. Θέτε να το δω η πρέπει να είναι με 0.2.4/5 ?

----------


## ncksm

Έχω δοκιμάσει το hostap 0.2.5 με firmware 1.7.4 και με 1.8.0 αλλά δυστυχώς έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά... και είναι αυτή που δεν μας αρέσει  ::

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Λιγο περιεργα τα πραγματα εδω:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan0 |grep CR58
> CR58 (TX Power Measurement): -46
> ...




```
skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan0 | grep CR31
CR31 (Manual TX Power Control): 188
skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan1 | grep CR31
CR31 (Manual TX Power Control): 196
skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan2 | grep CR31
CR31 (Manual TX Power Control): 172
```

Εχω το 0.1.3 με το hostap-driver-0.1.3-powerfix-0.5.patch

----------


## jimis

Acinonyx ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος. Μήπως μπορείς και να μου πεις και την default τιμή του CR31 που επαναφέρονται αυτόματα οι ρυθμίσεις (σαν uint);

EDIT: Άκυρο, δείτε επόμενο post

Δημήτρης

----------


## jimis

Λοιπόν, Acinonyx είχες δίκιο αν και βασικά τώρα κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες για να το ελέγξω  :: . 

Αναφέρω ότι hostap 0.2.5 με station firmware 1.8.3 χάνει τη ρύθμιση της ισχύος και την επαναφέρει στην default τιμή 192 (δηλ. περίπου 15 dbm!), *χωρίς αυτό να φαίνεται στο iwconfig*. 

Θα προσπαθήσω μες στο Σαββατοκύριακο να μεταφέρω το patch σου στον 0.2.5 -αν φυσικά δεν προλαβαίνεις να το κάνεις εσύ- και αν θες υπόβαλε το τελικό patch στη λίστα τους, αυτή τη φορά με λίγο πιο επεξηγηματικά σχόλια  ::  (αν θες το κάνω κι αυτό εγώ, με τα credits φυσικά δικά σου). 

Δημήτρης

----------


## Acinonyx

> ```
> skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan0 | grep CR31
> CR31 (Manual TX Power Control): 188
> skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan1 | grep CR31
> CR31 (Manual TX Power Control): 196
> skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan2 | grep CR31
> CR31 (Manual TX Power Control): 172
> ```
> 
> Εχω το 0.1.3 με το hostap-driver-0.1.3-powerfix-0.5.patch


Ποιό define εβγαλες από comment στο hostap_config.h ; Μήπως δίνεις την εντολή με dbm στο τέλος π.χ. iwconfig wlan0 txpower 5dbm; Πρέπει να βαζεις μόνο τον αριθμό και όχι τον αριθμό και την μονάδα. Δοκίμασε να ξαναπεράσεις την παράμετρο χειροκίνητα με την iwconfig wlan0 txpower 5 και παρακολούθησε αν θα αλλάξει αλλάζoντας άλλες παραμέτρους π.χ. rate, essid, mode κλπ. Κάποτε είχα παρατηρήσει ότι το iwconfig δεν περνάει όλες τις παραμέτρους αν δωθούν πολλές σε μία γραμμή η η μία μετά την άλλη πολύ γρήγορα. Επίσης υπάρχει και μία καθυστέρηση από τη στιγμή που θα φορτωθεί το f/w στη RAM μέχρι να γίνει η κάρτα initialized και να μποορεί να δεχτεί παραμέτρους από τα wireless tools.




> Θα προσπαθήσω μες στο Σαββατοκύριακο να μεταφέρω το patch σου στον 0.2.5 -αν φυσικά δεν προλαβαίνεις να το κάνεις εσύ- και αν θες υπόβαλε το τελικό patch στη λίστα τους, αυτή τη φορά με λίγο πιο επεξηγηματικά σχόλια (αν θες το κάνω κι αυτό εγώ, με τα credits φυσικά δικά σου).


jimis ξεκίνα το γιατί εγώ δεν βλέπω να το πιάνω σύντομα! Δεν νομίζω ότι τους ενδιαφέρει πάντως στην λίστα κάποιο τέτοιο patch. Κάποτε το είχα στειλει - για 0.1.3 βέβαια γιατί τότε το 0.2.x δεν ήταν stable - και δεν του έδωσε κανείς σημασία και το θεωρώ φυσικό αφού η υποστήριξη για ρυθμιση ισχύος είναι τελείως παρατημένη. Είχα στείλει επίσης και ένα patch που διορθώνει τα scan results σε AP mode - το σήμα των associated clients δηλαδή που έβγαζε αρλούμπες. Η μετατροπή σε dbm είναι ένα μπάχαλο αλλά δεν φαίνεται να ενδιαφέρει και πολύ τον developer.

----------


## andreas

Δεν χρησιμοποιω το dbm στο τέλος (το γραφω καπως ετσι: iwconfig wlan0 txpower 5)



```
skilla:~# iwconfig wlan1 txpower 5
skilla:~# iwconfig wlan2 txpower 5
skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan1 | grep CR31 
CR31 (Manual TX Power Control): 188
skilla:~# hostap_diag -a wlan2 | grep CR31 
CR31 (Manual TX Power Control): 188
```

Φταιει που πρωτα περναω τις παραμετρους και μετα το firmware.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν έχεις netgear πρέπει να αλλάξεις και το hostap_config.h και να κάνεις compile ξανά γιατί βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιείς την default μετατροπή (-43 με 20) που είναι λάθος για τις netgear.

----------


## andreas

Τι πρεπει να αλλαξω στο hostap?? 
Τα μονα που πειραζω ειναι τα:

#define PRISM2_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT
#define BYTE_DBM_CONVERSION

"43" δεν βρηκα καπου μεσα στο hostap_config.h

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τι πρεπει να αλλαξω στο hostap?? 
> Τα μονα που πειραζω ειναι τα:
> 
> #define PRISM2_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT
> #define BYTE_DBM_CONVERSION
> 
> "43" δεν βρηκα καπου μεσα στο hostap_config.h


Έτσι όπως το έχεις η κλίμακα είναι απο 0 - 255 με 0 το ελάχιστο (-11dbm) και 255 το μέγιστο (18dbm). Καλύτερα να έβγαζες το ISL37400M_DBM_CONVERSION που είναι πολύ κοντά στις πραγματική ισχύ εξόδου για τις netgear.  ::

----------


## mrwireless

Ενδιαφερει γενικοτερα - αν μπορουσε επισης κανεις να γραψει ενα updated howto-tutorial για HostAP 0.2.x/Netgear, με τα βασικα configuration options και τη σωστη χρηση των commands, θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο

----------


## DVD_GR

το default firmware της ma311 ποιο ειναι?
αν δεν εχουμε εγκαταστησει wireless tools και hostap μπορουμε να το δουμε?

----------

